# Salary and taxes



## slickmouse (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have been offered a position in DC. If I am paid $6000 per month how much would i walk out with after all taxes deducted?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

slickmouse said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been offered a position in DC. If I am paid $6000 per month how much would i walk out with after all taxes deducted?


Your federal tax rates are here: Tax Brackets (Federal Income Tax Rates) 2000 through 2008 and 2009

There will probably be state and possibly even local taxes, too. 

The tax code is much more complicated than that in the UK. Accurate calculation of the withdrawal from your pay check is not the norm.


----------



## slickmouse (Mar 13, 2009)

Bloody hell I need a lie down after reading that, at a rough guesstimate i would say I'm looking at about $4300


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And that is only the federal tax. You must pay income tax to DC or Maryland or Virginia, whichever place you live. Did you add social security tax to that? FICA will be about 7 percent. Rents are very high there, also.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Enough to make it but you will have to budget. Yes, rent will be your main expense. We leased a decent 2-bedroom off Quantrell Ave. back in the 90s and it was around 1800. Went up 10% every year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

slickmouse said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been offered a position in DC. If I am paid $6000 per month how much would i walk out with after all taxes deducted?


Don't let them scare you to death with "all the taxes." Taxes in the US are actually quite low compared to what you pay in Europe. And it's very difficult to calculate exactly how much you'll have left after taxes just from a given salary figure. 

As fatbrit said, the system is complicated and depends on your family status (single, married, number of dependents) and your financial situation (own or rent your home, what sort of medical insurance is on offer through your employer, retirement plans or other benefits, etc.). There is also quite a science to gaming your withholdings (i.e. how much they take out of each pay to apply against your taxes) to either guarantee you a refund at tax time (which many people insist on doing) or low-balling it so you can invest your extra cash in hand to cover the eventual settling up on your taxes. (Though in this market, perhaps this isn't a great a strategy as it used to be.  )

Working in DC can also mean living in any of a few different states or in the District itself - and each state has its own approach to taxes. You're better served making sure that the salary on offer is comparable to what others at your level are making, then research the housing and transport options available to you that fit within that budget.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## slickmouse (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for that, I am seperated and have a wee boy (6) and he lives in Maryland with my ex (long story) I was hoping to live near Gaitherburg or in the country near Sugarloaf mountain.

I have somewhere to stay for about 4 months so wont have to take the first thing that comes alon, also will have company car, will I be taxed on that like i am here?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

slickmouse said:


> I have somewhere to stay for about 4 months so wont have to take the first thing that comes alon, also will have company car, will I be taxed on that like i am here?


Oh yes, you will definitely be taxed on the company car - and in fact will have to keep mileage logs to distinguish between company use and personal use.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## slickmouse (Mar 13, 2009)

Quell surprise


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Your employer might be able to give you an estimate of your takehome pay. I've asked a couple to do that, and it has worked out well. I always asked for the calculations for a single person with no dependents and no itemized deductions, because that should give you the highest tax bill and a conservative estimate. Be sure to ask them to include deductions for insurance.


----------

